# Lamb link



## zapper (May 20, 2007)

I stumbled across this the other day and thought that it might be interesting to some of you


http://www.hormel.com/templates/know...emid=29&id=566

It's kind of basic but I thought it was presented well.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 20, 2007)

Zapper,
     Thanks for the link. For some reason, I've never gotten around to doing lamb. With this link as a help/reminder, I think I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## zapper (May 20, 2007)

Lamb is one of my favorites! I have never smoked one, and don't realy think that I would, I am heavy handed with the smoke and don't think that the lamb really needs it. If I ever did try to smoke any I would have to do it when I only had like one chunk of wood on hand. 


At any rate what I failed to mention is that you can search the linked site for a host of other stuff like "Ribs", "pork bibs", "Beef ribs", or "Beef cuts" or other type food questions and then scroll down to the knowledge base for some pretty informitive stuff. It may be basic to some, but for a simpleton like me it was almost over my head.

I am not pimping the site, just passing along what I found.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 21, 2007)

Very interesting Zapper
Thanks!


----------



## triple b (May 21, 2007)

Nice link there.
Lots of useful info.


----------

